# nice article of how a therapy dog helped a disabled veteran



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Celebrating nurses: Sarge's healing powers : Nursing made Incredibly Easy


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great story, amazing how a dog can help heal the invisible wounds.


----------

